# Another Log Splitter Detent Valve Q??



## gtu160 (Jan 19, 2009)

I built and installed a log splitter detent valve Prince from northern. what I don't understand is how it works? This part


> Automatically kicks back to neutral when cylinder completes stroke.


 Now when I pull the handle it goes out and splits the wood and then stops. Should it not go back to were it starts or do you have to hold the handle? If it's full cyc then I need to adjust the valve.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 19, 2009)

It's a detent valve. It will run one or both ways until it hits a load limit, then go to the "open center" of the valve. If you want it to automaticly return you need an "autocycle valve". A pair of valves, pull both foreward, when the splitter hits the end of the stroke it centers and diverts the fluid to the other which returns it.


----------



## SWI Don (Jan 20, 2009)

Generally, the "log splitter" valves when properly plumbed will not detent on the "out stroke" to help keep the user from inadvertantly splitting his hand. When he lets go it stops. They will however detent on the retract stroke so the operator can go for the next piece of wood while the cylinder retracts. 

Don


----------



## Basso (Jan 20, 2009)

SWI Don ....you are 100% correct....I like it when people know what they're talking about !!!!!


Basso


----------



## gtu160 (Jan 20, 2009)

So SWI Don your saying I may have my plumbing backwards? That nice to know. Cause when I pull the handle it goes and splits by itself.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 20, 2009)

gtu160 said:


> So SWI Don your saying I may have my plumbing backwards? That nice to know. Cause when I pull the handle it goes and splits by itself.



Let me try this again. Don is correct on the operation, I took what you had qouted and ran with it.

When you pull on the lever, does it just lock open one way, or does it lock open both ways? Or for a better term, does it "stick" one way or both ways?
If it sticks one way, but not the other then you have it plumbed wrong.
If it sticks both ways, you need to be careful.


----------



## fordmanic01 (Jan 21, 2009)

hey guys.... have been a reader on this site for years. great info.

I to replaced my Energy value with a Prince 3000 from northern. connected the prince value the same way that the Energy value was installed meaning that i connected the working pots on the new value to match the working ports on the energy value. my new Prince value is auto on the down stroke as well. and i have to hold the handle for it to return. the Energy value was manual going into the split and auto returning. I have read info on the internet and I may have the new value installed with the working ports connected to the wrong hoses. just not sure. I want to reinstall but right now everything is working OK and I am not in the mood to break something this winter. My splitter is a duerr and info is limited on the internet. if i reverse the working ports does anyone think that the auto feature would then be on the return stroke instead of the splitting stroke?


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jan 21, 2009)

Auto on the split stroke could be very dangerous. Switch the hoses.


----------



## triptester (Jan 21, 2009)

On all " log splitter valves " with a return detent the valve will shift to neutral at about 500 psi. At this pressure a 4" cylinder will only produce just over 3 tons of splitting force.

With the hoses reversed splitting force is reduced by over 15 tons depending on relief setting of the valve. This is why many people on this site recommend having a pressure gauge so the operator can better see how things are working.


----------



## CUCV (Jan 21, 2009)

So does anyone know where I can get one that locks in forward and reverse?


----------



## kevin j (Jan 21, 2009)

So does anyone know where I can get one that locks in forward and reverse?
__________________



yes, surplus center, northern. but don't. accident waiting to happen. 
I know, some will respond 'done it for years'.


----------



## gtu160 (Jan 21, 2009)

Well to sawinredneck,triptester I understand. I'm in the same boat as fordmanic01. I just swapped out a valve from a brave splitter. Always wondered way it would not split some wood and why I had to hold the handle to go back. I still split 5 cords with it. I gusse I'll drag it back to the garage and fix it. Thanks


----------



## SWI Don (Jan 21, 2009)

They do make valves that detent both ways. 

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_22089_22089

Is an example. 

When I first built my log splitter the Prince RD5100 valve I originally put on it had no detents. It wasn't too bad since I had 28 gpm of flow so neither stroke took long. Last summer I swapped in an auto-cycle valve so now I have detents both directions with a very speedy cycle time.

As far as connecting the hoses on the Prince valves look at the linked PDF from Princes site and make sure the routing matches.

http://www.princehyd.com/Portals/0/products/valves/LS3000InstS.pdf

Don


----------

